# What a Joke, Gov Sarah Palan for VP GDG



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

*What a Joke, Gov Sarah Palin for VP GDG*

McCain really stepped in it this time. He must like pretty faces, that is all she brings to the ticket. We have a governer who does not have enough political clout to get a drunken state trooper fired who use to be married to her sister. No national political experience. She has 1 1/2 yrs experience as a gov of a state of 650,000. Thats smaller then most small cities in the lower 48. Palin's other political experience is as Mayor of Wasilla, a town of 20,000. AND THEY EXPECT HER TO BE ABLE TO STEP INTO RUNNING THE COUNTRY IF NECESSARY!!!. Give us a break. Palin would be no way qualified to run this country if something happens to McCain. She ran on a ticket of ethics reform, yet she has acted in some very unethical ways, firing the Public Safety Commisioner whom she hired herself, because he wouldn't fire the trooper. The GOP is going to need all the help it can get with this ticket. Bud


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> McCain really stepped in it this time. He must like pretty faces, that is all she brings to the ticket. We have a governer who does not have enough political clout to get a drunken state trooper fired who use to be married to her sister. No national political experience. She has 1 1/2 yrs experience as a gov of a state of 650,000. Thats smaller then most small cities in the lower 48. Her other political experience is as Mayor of Wasilla, a town of 20,000. AND THEY EXPECT HER TO BE ABLE TO STEP INTO RUNNING THE COUNTRY IF NECESSARY!!!. Give us a break. She would be no way qualified to run this country if something happens to McCain. She ran on a ticket of ethics reform, yet she has acted in some very unethical ways, firing the Public Safety Commisioner whom she hired herself, because he wouldn't fire the trooper. The GOP is going to need all the help it can get with this ticket. Bud


Dude...the jury is still out on this one but you may want to check the tree you are barking up.

Still Researching Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

You're right ak. Obama's 173 days of senate experience makes him MUCH more qualified to lead the greatest nation in the world.


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

I do respect the fact that you come from the same city that she was at one time mayor of, it does carry some weight. But I also feel that so far the same could be said about the person the democratic party choose to RUN THE NATION. Obama will not need to step up "if" something happens he is expected to step into office and "KNOW" what to do. Some big question marks there in my book. Both sides of the spectrum, have this one fact to rely on, there is "help" for both when it comes to making decisioins. I didnt necessarily like GWB getting elected for a second term (although i liked it more than the other option) but I relied on the fact that I liked the republican parties philosophy on government and politics, and I knew that he had a good supporting staff.

I have been researching her over the last few days, and i will need to continue to do so, but I will say I like what i see so far. 

NCA


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Akblackdawg,

I notice you're a resident of Wasilla. Would care to further share your observations. You're in a better position to do so than most of us.
I find this choice very interesting. I have to wonder if there isn't a Rove like figure some where in the background.

JD


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't normally agree with Bud on politics. But he might be right. I can't help but think she's a small town politician over her head as governor. Time will tell but I'm not onboard with McCain's choice of VP.

I have been wrong before and could be here also.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

It's mainly a tactic to sway the female voters left abandoned when Hilary stepped out.


----------



## dalecindy (Feb 26, 2008)

Rick_C said:


> You're right ak. Obama's 173 days of senate experience makes him MUCH more qualified to lead the greatest nation in the world.


Kinda thought the same thing Rick.

I'd rather have a V.P. without the experience, than the President without the experience. Let's see...one year is 365 days + the other half of a year, thats another 182 days. Let's see...she has 547 days compared to Osama's 173...by my math, thats 374 more day's of experience that him. Perhaps she should have run for President then.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm senate vs governor... I'll let you decide which one bares more responsibilities.


----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

I am from IL and we are still wondering what Obama has done for us other than run for Pres.


----------



## dalecindy (Feb 26, 2008)

TroyFeeken said:


> Hmmm senate vs governor... I'll let you decide which one bares more responsibilities.


If a senator bothered to show up, perhaps. But in this case...I'll take the governor.


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Should have went with Romney!!!!! He just lost the election he needed a big name on his side that people knew and would be comfortable. Govenor Palan might be an up and comer but this is the presidential election!!!!! NOT the place to try and make a name for someone. The only chance he had was a great VP selection to pull voters to him and he just threw that out the window to try to get women votes and to say that he has a woman on his ticket to off set the fact that Obama is black.

STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Gotta disagree with you on this one Bud. I have nothing but respect for Gov. Palin. I may not be in Alaska anymore so I haven't been paying attention to her actions over the last 10 months, but I was there during her run for Govenor and paid very close attention. I was impressed with everything she stood for and from what I have seen of her Tenure, belive she has been doing a stand up job for the state of alaska. With an 80% approval rating, she must be doing something right.

I do agree with the comments on her ability to step on to the national stage. It will be a giant leap to be thrust under that spotlight as compared to that of AK. But how does one know what the reation will be unitl they are actually into the thick of it. Personally I'm excited to see the choice of Sarah Palin for VP. 

She may not bring a long resume of vast experience, but she is the only one from either party that actually does have any executive experience. Along with that, she really doesn't have the closet full of skeletons that the majority of other VP hopefuls had.

McCain/Palin '08 has my vote in November.


David


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> She may not bring a long resume of vast experience, but she is the only one from either party that actually does have any executive experience


Frenchy's right! Two term of mayor and 1.5 years as a governor and she's qualified to step into the White House if necessary? And she has the *most* executive experience of any of them!!!???

Speaks poorly of the American political process that these 4 people are the best that America could put up to lead us for 4 more years.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> McCain really stepped in it this time. He must like pretty faces, that is all she brings to the ticket. We have a governer who does not have enough political clout to get a drunken state trooper fired who use to be married to her sister. No national political experience. She has 1 1/2 yrs experience as a gov of a state of 650,000. Thats smaller then most small cities in the lower 48. Her other political experience is as Mayor of Wasilla, a town of 20,000. AND THEY EXPECT HER TO BE ABLE TO STEP INTO RUNNING THE COUNTRY IF NECESSARY!!!. Give us a break. She would be no way qualified to run this country if something happens to McCain. She ran on a ticket of ethics reform, yet she has acted in some very unethical ways, firing the Public Safety Commisioner whom she hired herself, because he wouldn't fire the trooper. The GOP is going to need all the help it can get with this ticket. Bud


 
Who sez RTF isn't fair??? Now we have heard from the 20% that is obviously the liberal wing in Alaska.

Don't you even admire her stand against the Alaskan Robert Byrd...Ted Stevens? She shut down that 'bridge of pork' he was proposing. Or mebbe you wanted that bridge.

Thanks for your view. Keep telling us how inexperienced she is, but to be fair, please also keep reminding us how much experience Obama has.

UB


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

the joke is you starting this thread you need to read her bio

even if do live up there in ak

dang what more could one want, pro life, pro gun, supports the military geesh


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

Gee Bud, I may put more credence in your expertise of Gov. PALIN if you actually knew how to spell her name.

Let me follow your thinking, she is inept because she couldn't get the trooper fired but corrupt for firing the person who couldn't get the job done (Commisioner) ?


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> ....
> Don't you even admire her stand against the Alaskan Robert Byrd...Ted Stevens? She shut down that 'bridge of pork' he was proposing. Or mebbe you wanted that bridge.
> 
> UB


UB, from what I understand, you will soon be seeing replays of advertisements where Alaskan Robert Byrd...Ted Stevens endorsed and supported her for governor.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Henry V said:


> UB, from what I understand, you will soon be seeing replays of advertisements where Alaskan Robert Byrd...Ted Stevens endorsed and supported her for governor.


 
GREAT!!! We can use all the help we can get. That will offset the endorsement of Obama by Robert Byrd. Wonder if he'll don his KKK outfit for that occasion. Heh heh heh heh;-)

UB


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

TroyFeeken said:


> Hmmm senate vs governor... I'll let you decide which one bares more responsibilities.


No brainer in Mn., the Gov has way more and I am guessing Alaska is the same. Most senators are talking heads looking for pork for the table. Running a state is a good stepping stone for running the country. Most of it is management. What you lack will be foreign policy and hopefully you will have a solid cabinet and staff for that. A VP is a learning positon anyway IMO and I feel more comfortable with her level of experience than the good Senator from Illinois.

He talks pretty, but doesn't have the backround to make me believe he can do the job. He is no JFK despite the effort to make him out to be.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> GREAT!!! We can use all the help we can get. That will offset the endorsement of Obama by Robert Byrd. Wonder if he'll don his KKK outfit for that occasion. Heh heh heh heh;-)
> 
> UB


 


nice


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Rick_C said:


> You're right ak. Obama's 173 days of senate experience makes him MUCH more qualified to lead the greatest nation in the world.


The 173 days sounds like a great number but it must come from the same math wiz that Bush has used to estimate the cost of the war. Obama was sworn in as Senator for Illinois in January 2005 or a little more than 3 1/2 years ago. Still not much experience, but combined with his Illinois experience, a lot more than GWB had when elected President.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

It seems to me that Gov Palin has the most credible experience of the 4. Since the executive branch is where the rubber meets the road, her 1.5 years as Gov. trumps 3 Senators.

It seems to me that this is one of the positive things with the Palin choice....McCain puts paid to the issue of experience. I don't think that she has all the requisite experience. I don't think anyone does before they assume that office. But....she does have some and no one else has any.

Eric


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:


> It seems to me that Gov Palin has the most credible experience of the 4. Since the executive branch is where the rubber meets the road, her 1.5 years as Gov. trumps 3 Senators.
> 
> It seems to me that this is one of the positive things with the Palin choice....McCain puts paid to the issue of experience. I don't think that she has all the requisite experience. I don't think anyone does before they assume that office. But....she does have some and no one else has any.
> 
> Eric


I know nothing about her and she may be great. But her resume sounds like a candy store operator applying to become CEO of Citigroup.


----------



## precisionlabradors (Jun 14, 2006)

why is it that when somebody talks about disadvantages of mccains choice, the rebuttal is "well, obama isn't any better..." rather than focusing on the issue at hand.
________
Fix Ps3


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

This was taken from Wikipedia 

"Theodore Roosevelt ( October 27, 1858 – January 6, 1919), also known as T.R., and to the public (but never to friends and intimates) as Teddy, was the twenty-sixth President of the United States. A leader of the Republican Party and of the Progressive Movement, he was a Governor of New York and a professional historian, naturalist, explorer, author, and soldier. He is most famous for his personality: his energy, his vast range of interests and achievements, his model of masculinity, and his "cowboy" persona. Originating from a story from one of Roosevelt's hunting expeditions, Teddy bears are named after him.

As Assistant Secretary of the Navy, Roosevelt prepared for and advocated war with Spain in 1898. He organized and helped command the 1st U.S. Volunteer Cavalry Regiment — the Rough Riders — during the Spanish-American War. Returning to New York as a war hero, he was elected governor. An avid writer, his 35 books include works on outdoor life, natural history, the American frontier, political history, naval history, and his autobiography.[3]

In 1901, as Vice President, the 42-year-old Roosevelt succeeded President William McKinley after McKinley's assassination by anarchist Leon Czolgosz. He is the youngest person to become President."

I'm not comparing her to T.R. but history does seem to have a way of repeating itself and the country seemed to do alright with the 3 year Gov. of New York.

R.D.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I wonder how many days a year a senator actually works ? 173 days may be high and if you subtract the time since he has campaigning is prolly a blessing. I think the Governor is a full time job.

The scary thing is I was elected to city council I guess using the BHO experience I am 25% qualified to run for president.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> The 173 days sounds like a great number but it must come from the same math wiz that Bush has used to estimate the cost of the war. Obama was sworn in as Senator for Illinois in January 2005 or a little more than 3 1/2 years ago. Still not much experience, but combined with his Illinois experience, a lot more than GWB had when elected President.


Don't know how you figure that, GWB was governor of Texas for 6 years.


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Eric Johnson said:


> It seems to me that Gov Palin has the most credible experience of the 4. Since the executive branch is where the rubber meets the road, her 1.5 years as Gov. trumps 3 Senators.
> 
> Eric


So, are you trying to say she is more qualified to be president than the other 3? 
Come on folks, your counting her experience as a city council person and the mayor of a small city and giving it more credence than experience in the U.S. Senate. WTH. Her experience as governor is a credit but so was Bill Clinton's and G.W. Bush's and Reagan's and Carter's but they had much more experience at that level.
This is a risky move by McCain and its going to be interesting.......

Just heard a good one: This nomination is like nominating Dan Quayle with a pony tail. Just reporting.........


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> I know nothing about her and she may be great. But her resume sounds like a candy store operator applying to become CEO of Citigroup.



Using that formula what would the other 3 rate as.


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I am so relieved that if something happens to 72 year old McCain that we have a soccer mom with a Bachelor Degree in Journalism to lead the Country. I can’t wait to see her standing toe to toe with the likes of Putin and Kim Jong-il, they will be shaking in their shoes when they find out she was also runner up in the county beauty contest!!!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Steve Amrein said:


> Using that formula what would the other 3 rate as.


Last.......


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Dogguy said:


> I am so relieved that if something happens to 72 year old McCain that we have a soccer mom with a Bachelor Degree in Journalism to lead the Country. I can’t wait to see her standing toe to toe with the likes of Putin and Kim Jong-il, they will be shaking in their shoes when they find out she was also runner up in the county beauty contest!!!


She said in her speech that she is a hockey Mom not a soccer mom. I think she was also in the state pageant not the county. Please, let's get the facts straight.

I am sure she can look those world leaders in the eye and understand their souls just like W and go with her gut to make decisions too.


----------



## Dogguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Henry V said:


> She said in her speech that she is a hockey Mom not a soccer mom. I think she was also in the state pageant not the county. Please, let's get the facts straight.
> 
> I am sure she can look those world leaders in the eye and understand their souls just like W and go with her gut to make decisions too.


Henry V, thank you for correcting my inaccurate statements, I would hate to devalue her accomplishments in any way!!!


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Henry V said:


> She said in her speech that she is a hockey Mom not a soccer mom. I think she was also in the state pageant not the county. Please, let's get the facts straight.
> 
> I am sure she can look those world leaders in the eye and understand their souls just like W and go with her gut to make decisions too.


So what you are saying is that a young MALE senator can handle things better than a young FEMALE GOVERNOR? I thought liberals weren't sexist?


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

achiro said:


> So what you are saying is that a young MALE senator can handle things better than a young FEMALE GOVERNOR? I thought liberals weren't sexist?


No, I wasn't saying that at all. This is not about gender at all, nice try. I was just clarifying the facts and trying to make a joke about W. 
I did give her honest credit for being governor and also, by the way, think its good that, unlike W, she had some clear life goals before she was 40 and it does not appear that she ran any businesses into the ground before becoming governor. All steps in the right direction IMHO.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Where is the US today? Struggling with foreign policy and issues abroad. The likes of Kim Jong-il wouldn't even meet with a female let alone allow her into his country.

Regardless of running mate, McCain has been around far too long stuffing the pockets of his supporters... once corrupt, always corrupt.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

TroyFeeken said:


> Where is the US today? Struggling with foreign policy and issues abroad. The likes of Kim Jong-il wouldn't even meet with a female let alone allow her into his country.
> 
> Regardless of running mate, McCain has been around far too long stuffing the pockets of his supporters... once corrupt, always corrupt.


Corrupt? any proof of that BS you're spewing?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Henry V said:


> No, I wasn't saying that at all. This is not about gender at all, nice try. I was just clarifying the facts and trying to make a joke about W.
> I did give her honest credit for being governor and also, by the way, think its good that, unlike W, she had some clear life goals before she was 40 and it does not appear that she ran any businesses into the ground before becoming governor. All steps in the right direction IMHO.


Sorry, that was in reference to the shaking in their shoes comment.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Simple effort on the part of McCain to compliment himself with someone who will bring votes.

Obama uses Biden to bring and old school balance to his ticket.

McCain uses a woman.

The only better choice for McCain might have been an older, but well respected black man. 

We will see.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Gunners Up said:


> This was taken from Wikipedia
> 
> "Theodore Roosevelt ( October 27, 1858 – January 6, 1919), also known as T.R., and to the public (but never to friends and intimates) as Teddy, was the twenty-sixth President of the United States. A leader of the Republican Party and of the Progressive Movement, he was a Governor of New York and a professional historian, naturalist, explorer, author, and soldier. He is most famous for his personality: his energy, his vast range of interests and achievements, his model of masculinity, and his "cowboy" persona. Originating from a story from one of Roosevelt's hunting expeditions, Teddy bears are named after him.
> 
> ...


Except for the National Park Service, TR's reign as President was a bust. He started a war against Spain by accusing them of sinking the Maine when the evidence years later showed that the ship sunk on it's own. TR was all action and little between the ears.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

I merely said that of the four, she is the only one with any executive branch experience.

Eric


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Booty, how did TR start the Spanish American War? He wasn't even in office at the time.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Booty, how did TR start the Spanish American War? He wasn't even in office at the time.


He was a huge advocate for going to war. And, as we know, America loves a good fight so TR got the country behind him and the country wanted war. Remember that TR wanted to play cowboy and that is why he financed the Rough Riders.

We wouldn't have the mess we have today with Cuba had we stayed out of Cuba.
Not only did we have to take in several million Cuban refugees, we backed the crook Baptista.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

The only thing you need to know to verify that McCain's pick is a homerun is that nearly every liberal who has ever posted on RTF has chimed in on this thread to to talk smack about her. ;-)

I imagine they needed rubber boots at Obama's HQ's today to wade through the knee-deep flop sweat.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 23, 2004)

Not to put too fine a point on things but Theo Roosevelt wasn't President during the Spanish-American war. The Maine was sunk in 1898. McKinley wasn't assassinated until 1901 whereupon Roosevelt became President. Teddy was Assist. Sec of the Navy when the Maine was sunk and then organized the Army unit that went to Cuba.

Eric


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Hew,
Start a GDG poll. Options: VP is good choice, VP is bad choice. My guess is that she will cause folks to unify and a large majority would vote "good choice". Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I will say, that if elected, her being VP should be a good choice for Alaska. I think we should somehow reap some bennies out of this, if elected. One would be not having her as gov. Serously, I think the biggest thing she will bring to the McCain ticked is her smile. She is a great speaker and her smile will compete with Obama's step for step and bring votes from the non-thinkers out there. The McCain ticket with another old guy on it would be pretty boring. However, at 72, you have to keep in mind, McCain could have a heart attack, or stroke at any time. It happens a lot more often at that age, then if he were 60. And her inexperience is downright scary, to have her leading this country. More will come out, but after running on a platform of bringing ethics to politics in Alaska, she is under investigation concerning her own ethics in firing her commisioner for not letting her tell him how to do his job. bud


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

akblackdawg said:


> More will come out, but after running on a platform of bringing ethics to politics in Alaska, she is under investigation concerning her own ethics in firing her commisioner for not letting her tell him how to do his job. bud


bud,

Don't these people serve at the pleasure of their leader - but most interesting - the passion you bring to this thread tells me you have an ox that got gored.


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Hew said:


> The only thing you need to know to verify that McCain's pick is a homerun is that nearly every liberal who has ever posted on RTF has chimed in on this thread to to talk smack about her. ;-)
> 
> I imagine they needed rubber boots at Obama's HQ's today to wade through the knee-deep flop sweat.


 
You got it Hew.

The good ol' US is fixin to have its first female VP. And a Republican no less.

That has got to chill some Dems *sses.

Two voices of subtance are going to trump an empty suit and a bloviater.

Mike


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

At least she hunts and fishes! Member of the NRA. Better then the other team!


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Mr. Booty, 

Not trying to pick a fight or anything but I don't think they put your likeness up on Mount Rushmore for being a "bust of a president" no pun intended. 

One more quote from Wikipedia:

"Historian Thomas Bailey, who disagreed with Roosevelt's policies, nevertheless concluded, "Roosevelt was a great personality, a great activist, a great preacher of the moralities, a great controversialist, a great showman. He dominated his era as he dominated conversations....the masses loved him; he proved to be a great popular idol and a great vote getter." His image stands alongside Washington, Jefferson and Lincoln on Mount Rushmore. Surveys of scholars have consistently ranked him from third to seventh on the list of greatest American presidents."

That's all I got for you. Have a great Labor Day weekend!

RD


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I have several friends and clients who happen to be staunch republicans here in Alaska. They are completely thrilled of McCains choice. I have not decided which way I am going to vote. Either way, we need a fresh start in America, and I think she would definitely add to that. I mentioned on the other thread about driving this morning and seeing people honking, shouting with joy, slamming on brakes and everything else while the news was being broadcast... Was pretty awesome to see that! 

*SARAH PALIN! ALASKA IS PROUD OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Hew said:


> The only thing you need to know to verify that McCain's pick is a homerun is that *nearly *every liberal who has ever posted on RTF has chimed in on this thread to to talk smack about her. ;-)
> 
> I imagine they needed rubber boots at Obama's HQ's today to wade through the knee-deep flop sweat.


Still Researching And Not Yet Or Maybe Even Ever Smack Talking Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Frankly, I'm pretty shocked at the tone of some on this board. 
Seems to me if:
A.) You don't want to use rubber duckies at FT's or HT's or certificate tests 
Or
B.) You would like to use shotguns to shoot Field blanks instead of tape recordings of gunshots
Or
C.) You expect to hunt any type of game in this country.

YOUR PICK SHOULD NOT BE OBAMA!!

If it is and he wins... don't act surprised when the Republicans sweep the House, Senate and Governorships in 2010 just as they did 2 years after Clinton came into office.


*MCCAIN/PALIN 2008*


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

YardleyLabs said:


> The 173 days sounds like a great number but it must come from the same math wiz that Bush has used to estimate the cost of the war. Obama was sworn in as Senator for Illinois in January 2005 or a little more than 3 1/2 years ago. Still not much experience, but combined with his Illinois experience, a lot more than GWB had when elected President.


With all due respect, I'm speaking about actual experience WORKING as a senator. Not the number of day's he's had the title.

Seemingly once elected he didn't feel the need to actually show up to work too often.

Check his attendance record.

Here for starters http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.ph...lection,_2008/Senate_attendance,_missed_votes


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Still Researching And Not Yet Or Maybe Even Ever Smack Talking Regards,
> 
> Joe S.


I didn't include you, Joe. You're a conservative who is just a little lost right now and trying to find his way home. ;-)


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

TroyFeeken said:


> Hmmm senate vs governor... I'll let you decide which one bares more responsibilities.


As far as bearing more responsibility it depends on your point of view. 
I do find it interesting that the Dem's golden boy, Bill Clinton, was only a governor from the small and insignificant state of Arkansas. (Note my state of residence. This isn't a slap to my home, it's an echo of what people were saying at the time.)



Captain Mike D said:


> You got it Hew.
> 
> The good ol' US is fixin to have its first female VP. And a Republican no less.
> 
> ...


LOL...as I was listening to her speak today I couldn't stop thinking about Hillary. I thought she probably had a tough time getting through Obama's speech last night without meds, listening to Palin's speech probably made her throw up a little in her mouth. ROFL


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

akblackdawg said:


> McCain really stepped in it this time. He must like pretty faces, that is all she brings to the ticket. We have a governer who does not have enough political clout to get a drunken state trooper fired who use to be married to her sister. No national political experience. She has 1 1/2 yrs experience as a gov of a state of 650,000. Thats smaller then most small cities in the lower 48. Palin's other political experience is as Mayor of Wasilla, a town of 20,000. AND THEY EXPECT HER TO BE ABLE TO STEP INTO RUNNING THE COUNTRY IF NECESSARY!!!. Give us a break. Palin would be no way qualified to run this country if something happens to McCain. She ran on a ticket of ethics reform, yet she has acted in some very unethical ways, firing the Public Safety Commisioner whom she hired herself, because he wouldn't fire the trooper. The GOP is going to need all the help it can get with this ticket. Bud


If nothing else, you state that she ran on a ticket of ethics reform. Well, it seems to me that too many Republicans and Democrats have forgotten about morals and ethics and I think we need to get back to that.

Remember - ' THE HAND THAT ROCKS THE CRADLE RULES THE WORLD'. She sounds like my kind of Mother.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The office of Governor bears more individual responsibility. Like the sign said on Harry Truman's desk" The Buck Stops Here" . Senators have a lot of responsibility in writing and passing legislation, but they are not at the top of the food chain as it were. Governors can commute death sentences, write pardons, appoint judges, veto legislation, write budgets, and appoint tons of state officials. They are the CEOs of the several states.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

We're all aware of Cheney's affinity for hunting-- so what. History will look back at him as an arrogant and underhanded manipulator of the political system, and american troops and dollars, for personal gain. The republicans have royally screwed us-- They should concede this election, but are bolstered by the ignorance of the american people who re-elected Bush, I say again-- re-elected Bush. The only reason you're hearing talk of troop pullout in Iraq is because Bush can't have another 4 years, and doesn't want to credit the next administration with his "victory". Otherwise it would be the same party line of staying the course and "supporting our troops." Listen folks.. I am a troop. Been there twice. Never felt I was being supported by Bush's misguided arrogance. I was responsible for spending millions and millions over there, and had the misfortune of seeing how it was spent. All the while being directed to spend "Iraqi first", an initiative to bolster the Iraq economy with our billions and billions. Meanwhile we all know the state of things here at home. Concurrently, the current administration has fought every troop payraise, as we receive "enough". Vote how you will-- BUT DO NOT VOTE REPUBLICAN BECAUSE THEY SUPPORT THE TROOPS. B.S. !!! Whether it's hunting, or any other hobby, it's tough to do on $4.00/gallon gas and a devalued dollar.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

whelchel said:


> We're all aware of Cheney's affinity for hunting-- so what. History will look back at him as an arrogant and underhanded manipulator of the political system, and american troops and dollars, for personal gain. The republicans have royally screwed us-- They should concede this election, but are bolstered by the ignorance of the american people who re-elected Bush, I say again-- re-elected Bush. The only reason you're hearing talk of troop pullout in Iraq is because Bush can't have another 4 years, and doesn't want to credit the next administration with his "victory". Otherwise it would be the same party line of staying the course and "supporting our troops." Listen folks.. I am a troop. Been there twice. Never felt I was being supported by Bush's misguided arrogance. I was responsible for spending millions and millions over there, and had the misfortune of seeing how it was spent. All the while being directed to spend "Iraqi first", an initiative to bolster the Iraq economy with our billions and billions. Meanwhile we all know the state of things here at home. Concurrently, the current administration has fought every troop payraise, as we receive "enough". Vote how you will-- BUT DO NOT VOTE REPUBLICAN BECAUSE THEY SUPPORT THE TROOPS. B.S. !!! Whether it's hunting, or any other hobby, it's tough to do on $4.00/gallon gas and a devalued dollar.


Now there is a nasty opinion piece thats based on little to no facts and has nothing to do with the current election. Good job!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Somehow I cannot conceive of any GI who has seen the elephant supporting a raw recruit for C in C vs a man who has been downtown and knows what it is like. If it were going to be my butt on the line, I know who I would want answering that 0300 phone call and it ain't the guy who has the middle name of Hussein, it would be the one who has bled for his country.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

Good point Darrin... Alan Keys for one... (Not sure if I spelled his name right)


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

Palin isn't running for president here. She can get all the experience she needs as VP. You don't pick your VP based on the idea that you'll die the day you take the oath of office. If something tragic happens to McCain, Palin can choose a VP with big time foreign policy skills like Rice. (Which is exactly what Obama has done.)


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

the joke is you starting this thread you need to read her bio

even if do live up there in ak

dang what more could one want, pro life, pro gun, supports the military geesh


I am with BIG DOG on this one.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Hew said:


> The only thing you need to know to verify that McCain's pick is a homerun is that nearly every liberal who has ever posted on RTF has chimed in on this thread to to talk smack about her...


They would have done that anyway. If he selected Barrack Obama, Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton or even Joe Lieberman they would still have had somthing to say.

Pretty much the nature of politics.

She seems OK to me.

What I am looking most forward to in the coming weeks, is the sound bites Joe Biden is sure to give us.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

*What a Joke, Gov Sarah Palin for VP GDG* 

The joke will be on you and the rest of the Democrats come November.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

achiro said:


> Now there is a nasty opinion piece thats based on little to no facts and has nothing to do with the current election. Good job!


Yeah you tend to get nasty when mortars are falling around you... Believe me there are plenty of facts there-- guess it depends what you choose to see and ignore. Yeah it's a bit of a political rant. Point being, It's dismaying to see people posting that they vote republican because so and so hunts, or that republicans support the troops, and yaddah yaddah. People's lives are on the line, as well as our economy and way of life. Just offering a first hand perspective. Anyhow back to dog talk. Much respect to all of you, and thankfully we can have differing opinions.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

whelchel said:


> Believe me there are plenty of facts there-- guess it depends what you choose to see and ignore.


I am perfectly willing to see it but I would like to see what you have.



whelchel said:


> History will look back at him as an arrogant and underhanded manipulator of the political system, and american troops and dollars, for personal gain.


Please show me the facts you have on this. You may not like Cheney but there are some pretty nasty comments you have about a sitting VP.



whelchel said:


> The republicans have royally screwed us


How so? You might be surprised to hear that they actully have to vote on many of the decisions made and that there are a couple of dims that voted as well.




whelchel said:


> the current administration has fought every troop payraise, as we receive "enough".


 Link? 

I personally think much of your rant is misguided and msinformed. I personally think Bush gets hammered for a lot of stuff that is 1. Not just his fault/out of his immediate control(ie. oil prices) and 2. a lot of things that really aren't that bad.(is the economy, which showed a 3.3% growth this quarter, really that bad?)
If you will actually take the time to try and find proof of your rant topics you might be surprised to find the truth is really a bit different. Now on the other hand, you may learn me something on the way.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

While I must say I'm disappointed in the Bush administration and where things have gone over the past couple of years in particular....I find myself wondering WHERE the Democratically controlled House and Senate are and WHY they've done NOTHING to turn the things around that they HATE SO MUCH about our current administration.

Where's our new energy policy?

Where's all the new education legislation?

Why do we need a new president to have national health care in some form?

Pontification don't get it done, folks. Saying what everyone wants to hear don't get it done. Playing off of the financial desperation brought on by our financial institutions with a plan that will call for higher taxes than we've ever seen in our lives is NOT gonna get it done! Higher taxes for industry and manufacturing? GREAT idea! Watch them cut jobs by the thousands in order to offset their losses to Wall Street. No doubt, the Bush administration has many faults, but I've not seen anything that makes me want to vote for the ultra-liberal Obama/Biden ticket when we can have a moderate and a conservative in McCain/Palin.

JMHO...don't everyone go crazy....;-)

kg


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

achiro said:


> I am perfectly willing to see it but I would like to see what you have.
> 
> Please show me the facts you have on this. You may not like Cheney but there are some pretty nasty comments you have about a sitting VP.
> 
> ...



First rule of governmental/military leadership-- everything that happens under you is your fault and under your control. That's why we select one person(hypothetically) to be the most powerful individual in the world. Especially when you're the number one proponent of a war based on incorrect justification. They've scapegoated everyone in their own administration, and turned over most key positions, but the top 3 remain. 

I guess I could provide a link showing that the administration continually disapproves of military pay raises, but I'll rely on the fact that I've watched it every time, as it directly affects me. If you like you can look it up. trust me. 

Yep I did say some nasty things about Cheney. I would call that educated speculation. I believe time will tell, what many have already said or alluded to. Many who are much smarter and well informed than myself. 

As far as the cost of gasoline, and our economy.. Am I wrong or did they attribute that to the tax rebates?? No I'm not wrong, I read that article. Now imagine that those billions upon billions of dollars spent in Iraq were poured into our economy. How about into alternative fuel resources and developement, and/or oil discovery.

I respect your point of view. Look forward to talking about dogs, something I have very little first hand experience with since I'm a newbie. And something I'm much less bitter and cynical about. Whoever gets elected, hopefully they are willing to adapt and change the course.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

K G said:


> While I must say I'm disappointed in the Bush administration and where things have gone over the past couple of years in particular....I find myself wondering WHERE the Democratically controlled House and Senate are and WHY they've done NOTHING to turn the things around that they HATE SO MUCH about our current administration.
> 
> KG,
> i'm a young 28 years of age, so I don't know a heck of a lot. But I don't recall past administrations threatening to veto seemingly anything and everything that's proposed by the opposing party, even if it makes it through the house and senate. I don't know much more than what I read everyday on the main news sites. But I used to think vetoing was the exception. Now it seems like the rule. Not exactly bipartisan or conducive to progress IMHO.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Personaly I think she's a breath of fresh air and the only true political outsider in this race although she is a Governor. She's tough, smart and I think she can hold her own. I wish her luck.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Rick_C said:


> You're right ak. Obama's 173 days of senate experience makes him MUCH more qualified to lead the greatest nation in the world.


I'm with you!!!

Someone else used the cliche of "heartbeat away...".

Hell, the Dems are not even waiting on the heartbeat.

Jerry


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

I wonder if there was a phone call from McCain to Obama, I can imagine McCain whispering softly ..._.checkmate_. 



A brilliant choice for McCain.


----------



## Jere (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't post her much. Whis may, in fact, be my first.

As much as I'd like to be able to disagree with Bud, and then Howard, I do not.

Ms. Palin offered a fresh face to politics in Alaska and we (including me) rallied behind her candidacy for Governor en mass.

But the proof of the pudding is in the eating and that pudding has been souring progressively since she stepped into Juneau IMO. Openness turned out to be cruel joke. Scientific management of fish and game pretty much also. I would be disinclined to vote her into a second term. 

I knew when I voted for her she wasn't the brightest bulb in the stadeum. Now she seems to be just another Juneau politition but with a pretty face. IMO, the facts speak loudly to this conclusion.

In NO way do I believe she is qualified to run for VP and heaven forbid we had her as President.

Jere (Alaskan for 40 years, raised three kids here and have four grandkids here)

PS, I'm neither "Liberal" nor "Conservatve" politically, rather I like to think I am "Rational." I'd have no success in politics.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

whelchel said:


> First rule of governmental/military leadership-- everything that happens under you is your fault and under your control. That's why we select one person(hypothetically) to be the most powerful individual in the world. Especially when you're the number one proponent of a war based on incorrect justification. They've scapegoated everyone in their own administration, and turned over most key positions, but the top 3 remain.
> 
> I guess I could provide a link showing that the administration continually disapproves of military pay raises, but I'll rely on the fact that I've watched it every time, as it directly affects me. If you like you can look it up. trust me.
> 
> ...


You've said nothing more in this post than you did in the first, nothing based on facts. 
As far as your question of attributing the gas prices and economy to the rebates, the answer is no "they" didn't. If you saw that anywhere it was again just a misinformed opinion.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Jere said:


> Don't post her much. Whis may, in fact, be my first.
> 
> As much as I'd like to be able to disagree with Bud, and then Howard, I do not.
> 
> ...



No.... your a Lib.

Why are Lib's so afraid to admitt when they are a Lib ....... like its a bad word or something. 

How many "proud" Lib's do you know ?????? not many


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

achiro said:


> You've said nothing more in this post than you did in the first, nothing based on facts.
> As far as your question of attributing the gas prices and economy to the rebates, the answer is no "they" didn't. If you saw that anywhere it was again just a misinformed opinion.


Here's your link. 2 days ago there bucko:
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26436824/

One of us is living in fantasy land. I wish it was me. I'll sleep better at night knowing that some of the tax dollars that I spend are yours. Regards.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

whelchel said:


> Here's your link. 2 days ago there bucko:
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26436824/
> 
> One of us is living in fantasy land. I wish it was me. I'll sleep better at night knowing that some of the tax dollars that I spend are yours. Regards.


I think I already mentioned earlier the 3.3% growth so I am VERY confused by your post? 
and Bucko? lol REALLY? 

Listen, I may be wrong and have asked for some facts to back your stuff up, but am still waiting.

Not holding my breath regards,


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Well let's not hijack any further. Admittedly I started it . Correct, there's a 3.3% growth, attributeable to rebates-- with the stated point being imagine if we were pouring those billions into our economy. Sorry about the bucko... you're right about that, I get a little hot talking politics after serving through the last 5 years of wartime. Give the Cheney thing time-- things leak but they get covered up--i.e the attorney general Gonzales, the CIA operatives name leak, etc, etc. Here's one of any number of articles, op-ed's, opinions, whatever you probably want to call it to diminish the truth of it's occurence:

http://www.politico.com/blogs/thecrypt/0108/Wexler_renews_call_for_Cheneys_impeachment.html

Sorry to say but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the puzzle picture with the amount of pieces we've been given. Other than that--what do you want links showing where bush admin opposed military raises? It affects my bank account, I read it every time. Then I go to war and hear about them "supporting the troops". Sorry for everyone who got caught up in the bickering-- I hate those posts and now I'm the culprit. Thanks for stirring the pot with me Achiro.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

whelchel said:


> K G said:
> 
> 
> > While I must say I'm disappointed in the Bush administration and where things have gone over the past couple of years in particular....I find myself wondering WHERE the Democratically controlled House and Senate are and WHY they've done NOTHING to turn the things around that they HATE SO MUCH about our current administration.
> ...


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

whelchel said:


> Well let's not hijack any further. Admittedly I started it . Correct, there's a 3.3% growth, attributeable to rebates-- with the stated point being imagine if we were pouring those billions into our economy. Sorry about the bucko... you're right about that, I get a little hot talking politics after serving through the last 5 years of wartime. Give the Cheney thing time-- things leak but they get covered up--i.e the attorney general Gonzales, the CIA operatives name leak, etc, etc. Here's one of any number of articles, op-ed's, opinions, whatever you probably want to call it to diminish the truth of it's occurence:
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/thecrypt/0108/Wexler_renews_call_for_Cheneys_impeachment.html
> 
> Sorry to say but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the puzzle picture with the amount of pieces we've been given. Other than that--what do you want links showing where bush admin opposed military raises? It affects my bank account, I read it every time. Then I go to war and hear about them "supporting the troops". Sorry for everyone who got caught up in the bickering-- I hate those posts and now I'm the culprit. Thanks for stirring the pot with me Achiro.


Look, here is my point. You, like a LOT of dims I know, come up with a lot of stuff based on rumor, hearsay, and emotion. All I am trying to do is get you to research the stuff you are sayin to be sure it is, in fact, FACT. Be careful doing your research online because a lot of the information is crap, blogs(opinion pieces) included. MSNBC is one of the worst places to find news these days as well, they have pretty much forgotten the difference between a news story and an editorial piece. The stuff you posted about Cheney may in fact hold true in the future but at this point a speech by Wexler(hack) is just another opinion piece. Do you honestly think if there was anything factual and provable that the dim majority congress wouldn't have fallen all over each other to try and be the first to start the impeachment hearings?
If you will actually try and find some facts to back up your argument, I am wiiling to listen and hopefully we will both learn something.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm voting Republican,,, Palin is hot.  Ha!


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm also from Wasilla and was really excited to see the pick. Sarah can get things done. You may not always agree with her, but I am happy to support her and McCain, no problem. Sarah can take care of herself, I pity Biden, he may have met his match.

And Jere, she is not from Juneau. Part of the draw in my opinion. She doesn't live there and neither do most of the Commissioners. The Capital has moved, Juneau just hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

whelchel said:


> Well let's not hijack any further. Admittedly I started it . Correct, there's a 3.3% growth, attributeable to rebates-- with the stated point being imagine if we were pouring those billions into our economy. Sorry about the bucko... you're right about that, I get a little hot talking politics after serving through the last 5 years of wartime. Give the Cheney thing time-- things leak but they get covered up--i.e the attorney general Gonzales, the CIA operatives name leak, etc, etc. Here's one of any number of articles, op-ed's, opinions, whatever you probably want to call it to diminish the truth of it's occurence:
> 
> http://www.politico.com/blogs/thecrypt/0108/Wexler_renews_call_for_Cheneys_impeachment.html
> 
> Sorry to say but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to see the puzzle picture with the amount of pieces we've been given. Other than that--what do you want links showing where bush admin opposed military raises? It affects my bank account, I read it every time. Then I go to war and hear about them "supporting the troops". Sorry for everyone who got caught up in the bickering-- I hate those posts and now I'm the culprit. Thanks for stirring the pot with me Achiro.


Yeah, give me some links showing where the Bush administration opposed a straight military pay raise bill. Problem is, as you may or may not know, that most of these bills get completely junked up with every piece of pork imaginable. Then when the President vetos it, which he should, he's accused of being against military pay raises. Talk to the party that controls congress. 
As far as not liking the pay, well find something else to do. Last time I checked it was an all volunteer service, unlike when a bunch of my friends and I were strolling around rice paddies in Asia.

Mac


----------



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

saltmarsh said:


> Yeah, give me some links showing where the Bush administration opposed a straight military pay raise bill. Problem is, as you may or may not know, that most of these bills get completely junked up with every piece of pork imaginable. Then when the President vetos it, which he should, he's accused of being against military pay raises. Talk to the party that controls congress.
> As far as not liking the pay, well find something else to do. Last time I checked it was an all volunteer service, unlike when a bunch of my friends and I were strolling around rice paddies in Asia.
> 
> Mac


saltmarsh....

I agree with you 100%. It is easy to blame the head figure, without looking at the "board of directors"(congress).

But I (while not taking away from ANY vet.) would caution against saying things like "find something else to do" "Last time i checked it was all volunteer"
because if they want to keep you they will...StopLoss...I have two friends that 3 weeks (one) and 4 days (the other) before they were to be honorably discharged, both recieved their papers saying they would be serving another tour. They dont always have a choice.

not always agreeing, but always looking at the other side of things regards

NCA


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

saltmarsh said:


> Yeah, give me some links showing where the Bush administration opposed a straight military pay raise bill.
> 
> Mac


Most Recently:
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/26/opinion/26mon1.html?hp

2008: http://thinkprogress.org/2008/05/23/military-pay-cut/
Excerpt: "To put it in all in context, the White House wants $165 billion to continue fighting the Iraq and Afghanistan wars this year, but refuses to spend 0.2 percent of that amount ($324 million) to provide the troops a slight pay raise. Despite his opposition to a pay increase, President Bush continues to demagogue the issue of support for the troops, telling soldiers at Ft. Drum yesterday that Congress is to blame for not having passed “a responsible war funding bill.” Of course, he didn’t tell that troops that by “responsible,” he means he wants a bill that gives them less pay."

2007: http://www.armytimes.com/news/2007/05/military_payhike_whitehouse_070516/


2006: http://www.govexec.com/dailyfed/1005/102105r1.htm

If we don't get a responsible/reasonable C in C in office, who actually supports troops beyond providing lip service, it won't be an all volunteer force for much longer. Hopefully either Mcain or Obama will provide a better course and more support. Now that Bush is leaving office, the administration surely is trying to nail down troop withdrawl goals and timelines he's been so opposed to for the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

YardleyLabs said:


> The 173 days sounds like a great number but it must come from the same math wiz that Bush has used to estimate the cost of the war. Obama was sworn in as Senator for Illinois in January 2005 or a little more than 3 1/2 years ago. Still not much experience, but combined with his Illinois experience, a lot more than GWB had when elected President.


What Illinois experience....sitting in church??? He's spent the last year running around the country suggesting he didn't vote for the war....he COULDN'T!!! He wasn't in the senate! Look deep into this rascal...hope you feel real cozy. Still researching Palin, but so far, like what I see. Also, GW had more experience than your trying to suggest....kind of like Obama suggesting he had a vote on the war.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

whelchel said:


> If we don't get a responsible/reasonable C in C in office, who actually supports troops beyond providing lip service, it won't be an all volunteer force for much longer. Hopefully either Mcain or Obama will provide a better course and more support. _Now that Bush is leaving office, the administration surely is trying to nail down troop withdrawal goals and timelines he's been so opposed to for the last 4 or 5 years_.


The surge _worked_. If BHO had had his way, we'd still be slugging it out in Anbar province, nevermind Baghdad.............wonder which of those 20 retired generals that appeared onstage Thursday night is going to be Chairman of the Joint Chiefs if he gets elected?

Hope he's played "Battleship" a _lot_ regards,

kg


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

whelchel said:


> KG,
> i'm a young 28 years of age, so I don't know a heck of a lot. But I don't recall past administrations threatening to veto seemingly anything and everything that's proposed by the opposing party, even if it makes it through the house and senate. *I don't know much more than what I read everyday on the main news sites. But I used to think vetoing was the exception. Now it seems like the rule.* Not exactly bipartisan or conducive to progress IMHO.


Yikes. You may want to expand your reading list just a tad. There's not a person who posts on RTF who was alive when there was a president who had LESS vetoes than Bush has used. Bush isn't wildly popular with conservatives because he hasn't vetoed _more_ of the crap that comes out of Congress (particularly in the last two years). That the left paints Bush as some sort of right wing idealogue (and alot of people actually believe it) is a g-- d--- joke. I stopped at started at your veto misinformation because it was so, well, silly, but I assure you that many of your other, ahem..."facts" are more frigged up than a soup sandwich. 

I sincerely thank you for your service.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Hew said:


> Yikes. You may want to expand your reading list just a tad. There's not a person who posts on RTF who was alive when there was a president who had LESS vetoes than Bush has used. Bush isn't wildly popular with conservatives because he hasn't vetoed _more_ of the crap that comes out of Congress (particularly in the last two years). That the left paints Bush as some sort of right wing idealogue (and alot of people actually believe it) is a g-- d--- joke. I stopped at started at your veto misinformation because it was so, well, silly, but I assure you that many of your other, ahem..."facts" are more frigged up than a soup sandwich.
> 
> I sincerely thank you for your service.


I've been trying to teach this guy to fish all day Hew, guess he'll just go hungry.;-)


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Not that my opinion counts for much, but Jim and I really like her. Her approval rating is great despite what the other Alaskans on the board are reporting. She's a smart, tough woman and is not gonna let the Washington bureaucrats push her around. She has taken care of the people of Alaska first and foremost.
I am chaperoning our girls' volleyball team this weekend and woke the girls up yesterday with the news. There were high fives all around and immediate texting of relatives about the good news. She is a fresh voice in politics and that is something alot of people have welcomed.


----------



## whelchel (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for correcting me. Truly, I appreciate your feedback. I was 100% incorrect concerning the Bush administration veto ratio. No telling on the "threat to veto" statistics, but I am absolutely wrong on actual vetoes. On a lighter note, It's 6:13 in the morning here, and I just got in from a night of well deserved fun. Checking my e-mail and a training bud informed me that because of hurricane gustav, training will be moved to 8:00 sunday morning instead of Monday. Man that's gonna be a tough go on an hour of sleep, if that.


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Here's my first exposure to Sarah Barracuda: My daughter left for college at 17. Her first priority was to acquire a Peake Puppy, her best bud to this day. She is now 27 and has never been home to roost. She has taken complete responsibility for over $40m in student loans and recently bought her second home ($60m less than she qualified for under subprime lending practice.) She works 2 jobs and due to her own pride, has never asked for any material financial help. 

She called last Friday night and told me how the tears streamed down her face when she met Sarah for the first time. If Sarah can inspire my daughter and young conservatives, she is the perfect choice as VP. I don't understand why Hope, Change and Judgement are good enough qualifications for Obama but not good enough for the Republican VP choice?


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

greg ye said:


> Here's my first exposure to Sarah Barracuda: My daughter left for college at 17. Her first priority was to acquire a Peake Puppy, her best bud to this day. She is now 27 and has never been home to roost. She has taken complete responsibility for over $40m in student loans and recently bought her second home ($60m less than she qualified for under subprime lending practice.) She works 2 jobs and due to her own pride, has never asked for any material financial help.


Your daughter had forty million dollars in debt for student loans?? She must have quite an education, especially since she bought a home for sixty million dollars less than she qualified for. LOL. 

Okay, gotta go wade through the evacuees here in Monroe, LA so I can prance around the dog show ring. It was an indoor show, but they've moved refugees from Nola into the civic center. At least its a nice day.


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Indirect pressure from a PO'd Dem? Check roman numerals in Webster's.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

No Greg,

Larkin isn't PO'd - just a scared dem, knowing that she's could very well have to live with another Republican President for the next 4 (maybe 8, or even 12) yrs... 

Juli


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

sky_view said:


> No Greg,
> 
> Larkin isn't PO'd - just a scared dem, knowing that she's could very well have to live with another Republican President for the next 4 (maybe 8, or even 12) yrs...
> 
> Juli


Sad but typical....if the *person* is a Republican (regardless of their abilities, experience, or value system), they'll walk in lockstep with whomever preceded them that's Republican.

Where I come from, they call those "yellow dog Democrats"....folks that would vote for a "yellow dog" before they'd vote for ANYONE other than a Democrat.....

Voted for Clinton both times and Bush both times regards,

kg


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Think about it in the real world. Sarah, who never even had a passport until 2007, as the leader of the free world. The most important job a VP has is to be ready to take over the helm in case the Pres chokes on a pretzel on day one of his term. You can't really tell me that Sarah is ready to make a decision that may affect all of our lives and the possible future of our country, if she should get that 3 AM phone call. bud


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

You're right. Obama is tha man for the job.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> Think about it in the real world. *Obama*, who never even had *to make an executive decision* as the leader of the free world. The most important job a *Prez* has is to be ready to take over the helm *when he takes the oath* on day one of his term. You can't really tell me that *obama* is ready to make a decision that may affect all of our lives and the possible future of our country, if he should get that 3 AM phone call. bud


Fixed for you.(note how few words needed to be changed.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

I have just one question.
Does McCain make Sarah his VP pick with her qualifications if she is butt ugly?


----------



## Kevin White (Jun 21, 2005)

whelchel said:


> We're all aware of Cheney's affinity for hunting-- so what. History will look back at him as an arrogant and underhanded manipulator of the political system, and american troops and dollars, for personal gain. The republicans have royally screwed us-- They should concede this election, but are bolstered by the ignorance of the american people who re-elected Bush, I say again-- re-elected Bush. The only reason you're hearing talk of troop pullout in Iraq is because Bush can't have another 4 years, and doesn't want to credit the next administration with his "victory". Otherwise it would be the same party line of staying the course and "supporting our troops." Listen folks.. I am a troop. Been there twice. Never felt I was being supported by Bush's misguided arrogance. I was responsible for spending millions and millions over there, and had the misfortune of seeing how it was spent. All the while being directed to spend "Iraqi first", an initiative to bolster the Iraq economy with our billions and billions. Meanwhile we all know the state of things here at home. Concurrently, the current administration has fought every troop payraise, as we receive "enough". Vote how you will-- BUT DO NOT VOTE REPUBLICAN BECAUSE THEY SUPPORT THE TROOPS. B.S. !!! Whether it's hunting, or any other hobby, it's tough to do on $4.00/gallon gas and a devalued dollar.


The biggest reason Bush was re-elected was because the alternative was John Kerry! Please expound on how that could have been better!!

And if you properly inflate you tires and tune up your vehicle you will help make our nation not dependant upon foreign oil!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Had either Bore or Skerry beaten W we would likely be speaking Arabic and bowing to mecca by now


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Governing is only complicated when you play politics. Sarah doesn't play in that pig pen. BHO hasn't ever changed anything. Only talk and hot air from playing the politic game. It's called more of the same.


----------



## TXduckdog (Oct 17, 2007)

akblackdawg said:


> Think about it in the real world. Sarah, who never even had a passport until 2007, as the leader of the free world. The most important job a VP has is to be ready to take over the helm in case the Pres chokes on a pretzel on day one of his term. You can't really tell me that Sarah is ready to make a decision that may affect all of our lives and the possible future of our country, if she should get that 3 AM phone call. bud



Like Obama has any more experience? And he's wanting the top job?!! At least this lady has owned and run a company, been elected to executive posts as mayor and govenor.

And....doesn't have a nut job for a pastor(that we know of) and isn't best buds to a known terrorist that tried to blow up the frickin capital!!!


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

akblackdawg said:


> Think about it in the real world. Sarah, who never even had a passport until 2007, as the leader of the free world. The most important job a VP has is to be ready to take over the helm in case the Pres chokes on a pretzel on day one of his term. You can't really tell me that Sarah is ready to make a decision that may affect all of our lives and the possible future of our country, if she should get that 3 AM phone call. bud


I find this totally amusing. Palin, as candidate for V.P., has MORE Executive experience than Obama, as candidate for President. The ONLY thing I've seen that Obama is good at, is promising to turn the world into Camelot, with no specific plans whatsoever to do that.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

TXduckdog said:


> And....doesn't have a nut job for a pastor(that we know of) and isn't best buds to a known terrorist that tried to blow up the frickin capital!!!


Last time I heard, you can't lie with dogs that have fleas without getting flees!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Frenchy's right! Two term of mayor and 1.5 years as a governor and she's qualified to step into the White House if necessary? And she has the *most* executive experience of any of them!!!???
> 
> Speaks poorly of the American political process that these 4 people are the best that America could put up to lead us for 4 more years.


There isn’t a keeper in the Presidential race this time around…we are screwed no matter what happens.

I have three suggestions:

1) A sack
2) A rock
3) A creek


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Screwed doesn't even begin to describe it. Nancy Pelosi is third in line of succession to the presidency. If she continues in the next congress to be speaker of the house and the new president whoever has an untimely demise, it will be new vice president to presidency, then Nancy Pelosi as veep! This is a woman who will not allow a vote on off shore drilling - no way, no how as she fears the outcome. This is a woman who is a life long Catholic by own her words and doesn't understand the teachings of her church as to conception being the beginning of life. Yikes! That is scary wherever you sit on politics.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Finally, the truth comes out on why McCain appointed Palin after a single meeting....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RN5xbWtNSU


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

archio.....I really object to your changing my post to fit your distorted ideas without removing my name also from it. I have the same right to post my views on here as you do, and I suggest you respect that right. bud

I really think it is hallarous to see that so many of you right wingers think that being mayer of a town of 6700 and 20 odd months as gov of the smallest population state in the nation is more experience then almost 4 years as a senator and 20 plus years involvement in other aspects of politics. You right wingers are engaged in some pretty fuzzy math. bud


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

akblackdawg said:


> archio.....I really object to your changing my post to fit your distorted ideas without removing my name also from it. I have the same right to post my views on here as you do, and I suggest you respect that right. bud
> 
> I really think it is hallarous to see that so many of you right wingers think that being mayer of a town of 6700 and 20 odd months as gov of the smallest population state in the nation is more experience then almost 4 years as a senator and 20 plus years involvement in other aspects of politics. You right wingers are engaged in some pretty fuzzy math. bud


No overstatment, just the facts

Who has the more complete or “better” resume?

Senator Barrack Obama:
8 years (January 8, 1997 – November 4, 2004) Illinois state senate
3 years (assumed office January 4, 2005) United States senate
Executive experience - none

Governor Sarah Palin
4 years (1992 – 1996) Council Member, Wasilla, Alaska
6 years (1996 – 2002) Mayor of Wasilla, Alaska
2 years (2003 – 2004) Chairperson, Alaska Oil and Gas Conservation Commission
2 years (Assumed office December 4, 2006) 11th Governor of Alaska
Executive experience (not including chairperson position) - 8 years


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

akblackdawg said:


> archio.....I really object to your changing my post to fit your distorted ideas without removing my name also from it. I have the same right to post my views on here as you do, and I suggest you respect that right. bud
> 
> I really think it is hallarous to see that so many of you right wingers think that being mayer of a town of 6700 and 20 odd months as gov of the smallest population state in the nation is more experience then almost 4 years as a senator and 20 plus years involvement in other aspects of politics. You right wingers are engaged in some pretty fuzzy math. bud


No, you left wingers simply don't let the facts get in the way of your rhetoric.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Who has the more complete or “better” resume?

Senator Barrack Obama:
8 years (January 8, 1997 – November 4, 2004) Illinois state senate
3 years (assumed office January 4, 2005) United States senate
Executive experience - none
Head of his class Harvard


Senator John McCain:
26 years United States Senate
Executive experience- none
5th from the bottom 894 out of 899 Naval Academy.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Lets not forget Senator McCain served from 1958-1981 in the US Navy retiring with the rank of Captain. That term includes 5 + yrs in the Hanoi Hilton.

What sacrifices has the Dem made for our Country?


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

He also crashed 5 airplanes.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

And that proves WHAT?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> Finally, the truth comes out on why McCain appointed Palin after a single meeting....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RN5xbWtNSU



Good. At least he's not gay...

/paul


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> Who has the more complete or “better” resume?
> 
> Senator Barrack Obama:
> Head of his class Harvard
> ...


Is training and education considered experience?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> He also crashed 5 airplanes.


oh please go there. please say something about him being a bad pilot and that was why he was a POW... please say it...you know you are heading there and really want to... UNBELIEVABLE!

True colors regards,


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> Lets not forget Senator McCain served from 1958-1981 in the US Navy retiring with the rank of Captain. That term includes 5 + yrs in the Hanoi Hilton.
> 
> What sacrifices has the Dem made for our Country?


Everyone appreciates and respects McCain's military service.

What sacrifices did W or Dick "5 deferments" Cheney make if that is what you think qualifies someone for president? How about Reagan on that question too.

I hope McCain explained to her what a VP does before she accepted. That "what does the VP do" video is great, isn't it?

Imagine for a second that Obama had chosen a VP with a similar record, you all would be tearing him apart and certainly not giving anyone credit for being mayor of a small town or membership of a state commission

You guys forgot to add her executive experience with the PTA.

Let's just all agree that this discussion would be much more fun over beer.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Once again, arguing "experience" is pure dee WEAK SAUCE!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

W and Cheney are NOT up for re election.

Among other reasons I am not voting for the dems: B. Hussein's total lack of experience at doing anything. He is a lawyer big deal. He hasn't even served one full term in the US Senate. If Biden were at the top of the ticket at least he has a Senate career to fill up his resume. The GOP put the inexperienced half at the bottom of the ticket, not at the top.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Chuck N said:


> Who has the more complete or “better” resume?
> 
> Senator Barrack Obama:
> 8 years (January 8, 1997 – November 4, 2004) Illinois state senate
> ...


I actually prefer to not have a lawyer running this country.


----------



## Jere (Dec 22, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> No.... your a Lib.
> 
> ...


Maybe you mean "you're?"

Well, if Palin's a conservative and I'm a liberal things have certainly changed recently. I opposed and still oppose the $1200 dollar handout she engineered for every Alaska to help pay increased fuel costs. Checks are being deposited to the banks early in October. I know one young man who married into a family with seven kids. Bet they'll be able to buy plenty of fuel to keep warm this winter with that windfall of $10,800! Now THAT'S LIBERAL, I'd say.

Maybe she can talk McCain into a scheme like that - you can bet that would confuse the DC Libs!

Have a good one.

Jere


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Been reading through this one with alot of amusement. Obviously a good choice by McCain if he has the demo/socialist's all razed up. I was a very reluctant choice for McCain before this pick. What I have read so far about this maverick Gov. of AK is very positive. 

My mother(long retired from politics) who served three presidents and only of few of you on here know her, because of a different last name called me and was very happy and will now give the ticket her support. 

This is exactly what McCain needed he did not just pick an obvious old political hack like the other ticket did. We know he did not pick her because of all the electorial votes that she brings from her state. He picked her because she will compliment the way he wants to run his administration. We need someone who will help us get the ball rolling and get our off shore drilling and anwar oil flowing. 

For those of you dem/socialist's wanting to tie McCain into GW(who I still like and proudly support) forget that they had a bitter primary battle and McCain has not always gone along with GW on all votes and sometimes I agreed with him. McCain is a maverick and will not just stick his finger up in the air to make his decisions. He will govern with his beliefs and convictions. Not always the popular way but the right way to run this country. 

We have a big contrast this election of two different beliefs to choose from this year. I hope that folks pay attention to the differences between the two tickets. 

LT


----------



## Jere (Dec 22, 2007)

gsc said:


> Governing is only complicated when you play politics. Sarah doesn't play in that pig pen. ... It's called more of the same.



Really??? What happened to "openness." She refused all those FOIA requests for information her administration used to decide to challenge the DOI polar bear listing. Now that's what I call openness.

Then there's the other promise - Honesty in government. Well, we'll see about that one when the inquest is over. For now, I'd say there have either been definite lapses of honesty or she learned from BC to play the "depends on what the meaning of 'is' is game.

If she's not from Juneau now, she's moved same old same old Juneau politics to where ever she is. The fresh wind is starting to smell like a stockyard.

Sorry, Greg. Like I said earlier - supported her in hopes, but its been getting more and more - same old, same old since she was elected.

I'm out-a-here. Nothing that is said here is going to make one iota of difference in the election. Should have just bit my tongue and played with the dogs when I saw this thread.

Jere


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Chuck N 
Who has the more complete or “better” resume?

Senator Barrack Obama:
8 years (January 8, 1997 – November 4, 2004) Illinois state senate
3 years (assumed office January 4, 2005) United States senate
Executive experience - none
Head of his class Harvard


Senator John McCain:
26 years United States Senate
Executive experience- none
5th from the bottom 894 out of 899 Naval Academy. 

Quote:
I actually prefer to not have a lawyer running this country.


And I actually prefer someone smarter than Forest Gump running this country.

By the way-I voted for Reagan, Tim Pawlentey and will probably be voting for Ron Paul this time around.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> I have just one question. Does McCain make Sarah his VP pick with her qualifications if she is butt ugly?


I don't know.

But I have a question. Does Obama get nominated without the invention of the teleprompter?


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Chuck N
> Who has the more complete or “better” resume?
> 
> ...


Tell ya what CHUCK, when you have something to debate that actually shows that you know enough to debate it instead of just throwing around stupid insults, let someone know to tell me so I can take you off of my ignore list. I, of course, will not hold my breath waiting because I assume that like most other dims that continue to spew garbage, you won't actually take the time to research anything.

voting booths filled with ignorance regards,


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Some day, I hope the left wing extremists will move away from their assertions that every republican candidate is some how less intelligent than the democrat counterpart. I assumed they had gotten past that after the last election when comparing President George W. Bush and Senator John Kerry and their respective educational background that President Bush actually had the better grades in college.

But, I guess it makes lefties feel better just to call those they disagree with less intelligent or even dumb, even with evidence to the contrary. The reason must be that lefties lack confidence in their positions and arguments and in the case where they are actually losing an argument they need to resort to name calling as the only weapon they have left. A pity, really.


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> I don't know.
> 
> But I have a question. Does Obama get nominated without the invention of the teleprompter?


Don't know...but we all know President Bush doesn't.

Strategery Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

akblackdawg a couple of days ago: 



> Palin's other political experience is as *Mayor of Wasilla, a town of 20,000.*


akblackdawg today:



> I really think it is hallarous to see that so many of you right wingers think that being *mayer of a town of 6700* and 20 odd months as gov of the smallest population state in the nation is more experience then almost 4 years as a senator and 20 plus years involvement in other aspects of politics. *You right wingers are engaged in some pretty fuzzy math.* bud


I must be a fuzzy math right winger then, because for all these years I thought that 20,000 was quite a bit different than 6,700. 

So which of your two posts is correct, and which is the one where you just pulled a number out of thin air because the facts didn't really matter to you?


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

subroc said:


> Some day, I hope the left wing extremists will move away from their assertions that every republican candidate is some how less intelligent than the democrat counterpart.


Don't hold your breath. More important than them thinking their candidate is smarter than your candidate, the lynchpin of liberalism is that they think they're smarter than you and me and if they don't regulate most of what we do (from how we save for retirement to how many guns we can own) that we'll just stare up at the rain until we drown.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Hew said:


> akblackdawg a couple of days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About 6700 is the correct number. About 5000 when Palin was Mayor.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Simplistic response---What else did ya expect!

Party Trumps Person!

I dont want BIGGER government
I dont want a ]HUGE tax increase.
I dont want to work harder so others dont have to.

HUMMMM,, lets see,, what PARTY am I a gonna vote fer.

Ignorant regards

Gooser

And P.S.
I just bought a new BB gun that shoots "GREEN" steel BB's

I kinda wanna keep that also!


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Jere said:


> Maybe you mean "you're?"
> 
> Well, if Palin's a conservative and I'm a liberal things have certainly changed recently. I opposed and still oppose the $1200 dollar handout she engineered for every Alaska to help pay increased fuel costs. Checks are being deposited to the banks early in October. I know one young man who married into a family with seven kids. Bet they'll be able to buy plenty of fuel to keep warm this winter with that windfall of $10,800! Now THAT'S LIBERAL, I'd say.
> 
> ...


Not being from Alaska I don't know for sure, but doesn't everyone get a check from the state from the money brought in through oil revenues from big oil company's through oil leases and drilling?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

President Bush graduated with an MBa from Harvard, yet the dims and libs think he is a dumbkopf. Barrack Osama graduated from Harvard and his backers think he is a genius. Seems to me you had to be fairly smart to get INTO Harvard. I know that one has to be very intelligent to get into the USNA, nevermind maintaining a 2.5 GPA to graduate, yet the detractors of the next President tout his class ranking as proof he ain't real bright. Wrong, I know the Navy doesn't make people with room temperature IQs pilots in those expensive fighter planes.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> President Bush graduated with an MBa from Harvard, yet the dims and libs think he is a dumbkopf. Barrack Osama graduated from Harvard and his backers think he is a genius. Seems to me you had to be fairly smart to get INTO Harvard. I know that one has to be very intelligent to get into the USNA, nevermind maintaining a 2.5 GPA to graduate, yet the detractors of the next President tout his class ranking as proof he ain't real bright. Wrong, I know the Navy doesn't make people with room temperature IQs pilots in those expensive fighter planes.


Bob I think Bush went to Yale! Gore flunked out of Vandy. Bush had better grades than Kerry at Yale. Now they run an untested and inexperienced Marxist Harvard lawyer. They are getting close to the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Bush got his BA in History from Yale, but his MBA came from Harvard.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry said:


> Not being from Alaska I don't know for sure, but doesn't everyone get a check from the state from the money brought in through oil revenues from big oil company's through oil leases and drilling?


Barry, the State of Alaska Constitution gives ownership of all the natural resources to the residents of the state. The taxes and royalties the state collects are in behalf of the citizens of Alaska. It is our money. It is not a government handout. If you invest in and have ownership in a business and there is income, is it a handout to get a dividend? The surplus is there because of the high price the oil companies are getting for oil right now. As an owner, getting some benefit from the sale of my oil seems reasonable to me. 

To set the record straight, a percentage of the monies collected by the state from the oil companies is deposited into a Permanent fund. That fund is invested and, using a formula, the proceeds of that investment is paid out each year to the residents of Alaska as a dividend. This year that dividend is around $2100 per person. The energy rebate is $1200 and that will be paid out at the same time as the dividend. Most folks have it deposited into their bank accounts. That $3300 per person goes in on September 12th.

Profiting from business seems to be more of a republican thing than a democrat thing.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Jere said:


> Well, if Palin's a conservative and I'm a liberal things have certainly changed recently. I opposed and still oppose the $1200 dollar handout she engineered for every Alaska to help pay increased fuel costs. Checks are being deposited to the banks early in October. I know one young man who married into a family with seven kids. Bet they'll be able to buy plenty of fuel to keep warm this winter with that windfall of $10,800! Now THAT'S LIBERAL, I'd say.
> 
> Maybe she can talk McCain into a scheme like that - you can bet that would confuse the DC Libs!
> 
> ...


With heating fuel at $10.00 in the bush, $10,000 will buy a month or two of fuel. With 7 or 8 months of cold weather, that helps, but still leaves a lot to pay. And again, it is our money. Period.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Joe S. said:


> Don't know...but we all know President Bush doesn't.
> 
> Strategery Regards,
> 
> Joe S.


 
Joe

Maybe, maybe not…

No one would ever confuse President George W. Bush with someone that has good oratory skills like President Clinton, Senator Obama or the like, but I think the teleprompter may be part of the president’s problem. He just seems so un-natural when reading from it when giving speeches of any length. When he is in more informal settings he does well.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> President Bush graduated with an MBa from Harvard, yet the dims and libs think he is a dumbkopf.


It is partly a biased stereotype against people with southern accents, which the libs were happy to pounce on and with which Dubya was helpful being inarticulate.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> He also crashed 5 airplanes.


Yeah....landing one after it gets shot out from under you is a _bitch_..........

When and in what branch of the military did you serve, Chuck?

kg


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> He also crashed 5 airplanes.


Is that what happened?


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I never voted for W based on his oratorical skills. Come to think of it I can only come up with one POTUS who was a really gifted speaker, Ronald W Reagan. JFK wasn't bad, LBJ was awful and so was Carter. Nixon was no Winston Churchill either.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

subroc said:


> Is that what happened?


NO it is not!


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

achiro said:


> NO it is not!


I realize that! I was hoping the republican hater would respond and state his case or defend his position…

One would have to believe that getting shot down, having a rocket hit you while parked and having an aircraft shut off and while flying as crashing you plane.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

gsc said:


> With heating fuel at $10.00 in the bush, $10,000 will buy a month or two of fuel. With 7 or 8 months of cold weather, that helps, but still leaves a lot to pay. And again, it is our money. Period.


Yep...


not only the cost of heating oil or other petroleum products, but the cost of FOOD has gone up incredibly....

In Tok
$3/lb for apples
$2.50/lb broccoli
$1.00 / ear for corn
$3.50 /dozen eggs
$9-10 for one frozen, broiler chicken
$10 for gallon ice cream (not the good stuff either)
$5.00 gal milk
$9.50 - 2lb cheddar cheese
$2.70 - loaf of bread

we live on the road system where food and supplies can be delivered by truck...imagine how expensive it is in places where you have to fly groceries..
$10/gal for milk....

also electricity in most of rural AK is generated by diesel power...sooooo...you guessed it..power companies have increased the cost to the consumer as fuel prices have skyrocketed.... 


Juli


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

achiro said:


> Tell ya what CHUCK, when you have something to debate that actually shows that you know enough to debate it instead of just throwing around stupid insults, *let someone know to tell me so I can take you off of my ignore list.* I, of course, will not hold my breath waiting because I assume that like most other dims that continue to spew garbage, you won't actually take the time to research anything.
> 
> voting booths filled with ignorance regards,


 
thanks I had already forgotten he was on mine. Wondering why his post didn't show up regards


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I never voted for W based on his oratorical skills. Come to think of it I can only come up with one POTUS who was a really gifted speaker, Ronald W Reagan. JFK wasn't bad, LBJ was awful and so was Carter. Nixon was no Winston Churchill either.


FDR & his fireside chats on the radio were very assuring to the people going through a depression. I believe that's where Reagan got his model, & Reagan was suited to that style.


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

You could have googled McCain crashes 5 aircraft. 
Sorry ,he only crashed 4. The 5th he was shot down.
http://www.vietnamveteransagainstjohnmccain.com/cin_mccain_lost_five_u.htm

I'm not a Republican hater. I just don't think the guy is very bright.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

And his 4 crack ups prove what? How many cars have you cracked up in your life?

The Navy evidently thought a lot of the Senator. Not only did he retire as Captain, his decorations include the Silver Star, Legion of Merit, Bronze Star Nav Commendation and *DISTINGUISHED FLYING CROSS*. He probably got some mess hall medals as well but the DFC Silver Star etc. show that he didn't spend his career at a safe REMF job.


----------



## tpaschal30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Chuck N said:


> You could have googled McCain crashes 5 aircraft.
> Sorry ,he only crashed 4. The 5th he was shot down.
> http://www.vietnamveteransagainstjohnmccain.com/cin_mccain_lost_five_u.htm


Any landing you can walk away from is a good landing!!


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

4 Crashes flying jets in the 60's is not a negative on anyones record especially given his decorations. Jets in those days were not very well tested and were basically experimental aircraft. Having an engine flameout in normal circumstances was not that uncommon, let alone any one of a thousand other failures that would force someone to have punch out. Throw in trying to be some of the first to ever land them on a floating postage stamp without the guidance systems we have today and crashes were not necessarily pilot error. Do your little google search on how many early developmental jets went down in those years. The numbers were stagering. The fact that the man even VOLUNTEERED to take up that task speaks volumes to his character.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Chuck N said:


> You could have googled McCain crashes 5 aircraft.
> Sorry ,he only crashed 4. The 5th he was shot down.
> http://www.vietnamveteransagainstjohnmccain.com/cin_mccain_lost_five_u.htm


Did you read the article? Look, Iam NO fan of McCain, but I AM a fan of the truth.

It is based on the research of a guy named Tinger, no one has fact-checked it yet. The first plane he crashed while practicing landings. The second was when he hit some wires over the Iberian Peninsula. The third was when his plane flamed out, he made an emergency landing on a beach and the plane hit a row of trees. The fourth being McCain's fault is the most ludicrous. He is sitting in the cockpit on the USS Forestal and some ordinance goes off near him, damaging his plane. And the fifth is indeed his being shot down.

NOW, you take the word of the website "Vietnam Veterans Against McCain" when they say "he lost five planes."

Can you explain to me how he was responsible for losing the third, fourth, and fifth planes? Even the second is dodgy without more details!

When someone makes hyperboles like these they destroy their own credibility. Is that the company you want to keep?

One more thing. To have gotten to the truth, "You could have googled 'McCain crashes 5 aircraft.'" :roll:


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't know about the other incedents as reported but would question the authenticity of the whole article based on the actual film footage of the whole Forrestal tragedy. 
Rocket was fired from another aircraft across the ship and the Forrestal damn near sank from all the 500lb bombs that went off in the aftermath. The crew fighting the fire was heroic given the fact that they were spraying water on the fire and pushing aircraft overboard as bombs were exploding on deck. If I remember correctly it took more than a day to get the fire ander control and the carrier was severely listing as it limped back to port.

To report that as having "CRASHED" just shows the bitterness and bias some folks have. 



McCain's fourth aircraft loss occurred July 29, 1967, soon after he was assigned to the USS Forrestal as an A-4 Skyhawk pilot. While seated in the cockpit of his aircraft waiting his turn for takeoff, an accidently fired rocket slammed into McCain's plane. He escaped from the burning aircraft, but the explosions that followed killed 134 sailors, destroyed at least 20 aircraft, and threatened to sink the ship.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Facts, and fact checking, don't interest folks like Chuck N., Mike. I'm amazed that he still hasn't answered the question of whether not he has served in the armed forces...........

Somehow, I _think_ we know the answer to that one....;-)

Easy to take shots from the cheap seats regards,

kg


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I , for one, will be glad to see another war hero in the White House if Senator McCain wins in Nov. Its been a long time since General Eisenhower , the last great warrior left the Presidency.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

WOW!! i would rather a #2 with no experience than a #1(obama). unreal these people. first of all McCain would have to die for her to take over.... chances of that are slim. no one has to do anything for the other retard to run the country. think about it not that hard


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I read the 5 crash story and am left with big questions. Being hit by a rocket when you're sitting in your aircraft on the flight deck and having your engine quit and not restart 3 times can't be blamed on him. His last bailout over North Vietnam I won't blame on him either. I doubt he wanted to become KIA or a POW.

Landing short in water I have mixed feelings about. I bounced my landing gear on final once on glassy water. I thought I was higher than I was and you don't see the surface of the water in some circumstances. 

I'd like to see the mission profile on hitting those electric cables in Spain. Going fast, hugging the ground to avoid radar detection, you won't seen them. I'm not going to say he was the greatest pilot in the navy but these two incidents can be chaulked up to normal high risk flight operations. If he wanted a nice safe flying job he could have resigned from the navy and flown for United or Pan Am or somebody.


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

gsc said:


> Barry, the State of Alaska Constitution gives ownership of all the natural resources to the residents of the state. The taxes and royalties the state collects are in behalf of the citizens of Alaska. It is our money. It is not a government handout. If you invest in and have ownership in a business and there is income, is it a handout to get a dividend? The surplus is there because of the high price the oil companies are getting for oil right now. As an owner, getting some benefit from the sale of my oil seems reasonable to me.
> 
> To set the record straight, a percentage of the monies collected by the state from the oil companies is deposited into a Permanent fund. That fund is invested and, using a formula, the proceeds of that investment is paid out each year to the residents of Alaska as a dividend. This year that dividend is around $2100 per person. The energy rebate is $1200 and that will be paid out at the same time as the dividend. Most folks have it deposited into their bank accounts. That $3300 per person goes in on September 12th.
> 
> Profiting from business seems to be more of a republican thing than a democrat thing.


I understand that the dividend money is yours from the proceeds of the investments, but isn't the $1200 also your money paid to the state in the form of taxes and refunded back to you?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Chuck N said:


> You could have googled McCain crashes 5 aircraft.
> Sorry ,he only crashed 4. The 5th he was shot down.
> http://www.vietnamveteransagainstjohnmccain.com/cin_mccain_lost_five_u.htm
> 
> I'm not a Republican hater. I just don't think the guy is very bright.


Hummm last I knew he was running for POTUS not applying for a job as an airline pilot. Does he have to fly AF1 if he wins??? I don’t think so. I am also not sure where the requirement to fly a plane well is necessary to be president. The very fact that he had the balls to do so, and to continue to do so after crashing a few shows he has a lot more qualification in my book to lead the nation in stressful situations than anything on BHO’s resume. 
Chucky have you ever flown a military aircraft?? Oh that is right you would have had ot have been in the service to do that....


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Barry said:


> I understand that the dividend money is yours from the proceeds of the investments, but isn't the $1200 also your money paid to the state in the form of taxes and refunded back to you?


More correctly, it is paid to the state in my behalf, and yes refunded.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Barry said:


> I understand that the dividend money is yours from the proceeds of the investments, but isn't the $1200 also your money paid to the state in the form of taxes and refunded back to you?


The state of Alaska has no state income tax nor a state sales tax. So no its not "your money paid into the state in the form of taxes". At least not directly.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Choc24/7 said:


> WOW!! i would rather a #2 with no experience than a #1(obama). unreal these people. first of all McCain would have to die for her to take over.... chances of that are slim. no one has to do anything for the other retard to run the country. think about it not that hard


Gov. Palin does have plenty of experience ---- changing diapers that is, which I am sure Sen. McCain is greatful for.


----------



## DSemple (Feb 16, 2008)

Roger Perry said:


> Gov. Palin does have plenty of experience ---- changing diapers that is, which I am sure Sen. McCain is greatful for.


I hate you for it, but that's a good one! :lol:

...Don


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Gov. Palin does have plenty of experience ---- changing diapers that is, which I am sure Sen. McCain is greatful for.



Wow Roger that was really witty.....

Kinda thought from your posts in the past that you were above that level.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Desperation can get ugly, Steve.....I'm sure there's more where that came from......

kg


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

I cant wait .....


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> The state of Alaska has no state income tax nor a state sales tax. So no its not "your money paid into the state in the form of taxes". At least not directly.


So are you telling me there is no sales tax, no property tax, no license fees for auto's, no exicise tax on tires, no gasoline tax, no license fees for hunting or fishing etc.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

Barry said:


> So are you telling me there is no sales tax, no property tax, no license fees for auto's, no exicise tax on tires, no gasoline tax, no license fees for hunting or fishing etc.


There is no state sales tax, only local property tax, there is a license fee for autos, there are license fees for hunting and fishing, no tax on tires...
Just looked up gas taxes 
Alaska 26.4 cents/gal 32.4 cents/gal 
26.4 cents is for gasoline (18.5 is federal rest is state)
32.4 cents is for diesel (24.4 is federal rest is state)
There is no sales tax on fuel.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> The state of Alaska has no state income tax nor a state sales tax. So no its not "your money paid into the state in the form of taxes". At least not directly.


You are right in that the funds go directly from the oil companies to the State. There is no income tax or State sales tax. The oil belongs to me and 600,000 of my closest friends (also known as fellow Alaskans). The funds are ours and are used to fund State government in our behalf. We route the money that way to avoid federal taxes. It's like paying for insurance before taxes which is a common way to pay for company furnished insurance. There is a huge surplus currently, due to the high price of oil. The cost of energy and energy driven costs are going out of sight in Alaska. That includes food and commodities that must be shipped as well as gas and heating oil. In many parts of Alaska heating is with heating oil and electricity is with diesel generators. Heating oil is running around $10.00 a gallon in much of remote Alaska and diesel is about the same. Sending some of the surplus back to the owners of the resources is not a government hand out, but a good use of the funds for the owners.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> There is no state sales tax, only local property tax, there is a license fee for autos, there are license fees for hunting and fishing, no tax on tires...
> Just looked up gas taxes
> Alaska 26.4 cents/gal 32.4 cents/gal
> 26.4 cents is for gasoline (18.5 is federal rest is state)
> ...


Sherri, I believe the state gas tax has been lifted for now. Just saw gas prices drop about $0.08 a gallon (paid $4.28/gal this morning). That is part of the energy bill Sarah signed before leaving to campaign.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

gsc said:


> Sherri, I believe the state gas tax has been lifted for now. Just saw gas prices drop about $0.08 a gallon (paid $4.28/gal this morning). That is part of the energy bill Sarah signed before leaving to campaign.


Thanks for that info. Jim and I were wondering about that yesterday. Again, you'll notice that Sarah is looking out for the common person.


----------



## gsc (Oct 4, 2007)

Last Frontier Labs said:


> Thanks for that info. Jim and I were wondering about that yesterday. Again, you'll notice that Sarah is looking out for the common person.


I think to her, we are fellow Alaskans, looking forward to being a fellow American with her.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Should Barrack Obama's time in the United States Senate be considered experience? Vitually the entire time he has held the position, he has been running for president. Does running for president count as experience to be president?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

usma65 said:


> Personally I could care less how much "experience" she has. The history of this country is replete with stories of ordinary people who, when they had to, rose to extraordinary heights. I would rather have a person of character, not a character, in the office when tough decisions must be made.


That is one reason I'm voting McCain/Palin. Oboma hasn't impressed me with loads of character.


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

I really see a lot of charactor flaws being displayed now, rather then a person with charactor. I think a lot will be exposed in the next couple weeks. She runs on a promise of open and transparant government, then refuses to release records relating to information on the investigation of herself. She denies putting pressure on Monahagn to fire Wooten, and conterdicts her self several times concerning that issue, first saying nobody in her adimiistration put pressure on him, then after it comes out that her own husband talked to him, and another high ranking cop, she corrects herself with the truth. She has the attorney general interview witnesses prior to the special prosicutor that is invistigating her, a act that if it was a felony investigation would be considered witness tampering. Personally I think the $1200 fuel payment is really a way to buy support from alaskans. I think it is shamless to "out" her daughter on national tv the way she did in order to look better to the voters. Wait until the election to declare how good her charactor is. I really think more will be exposed. bud


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/03/us/politics/03wasilla.html?hp


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Keith Stroyan said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/03/us/politics/03wasilla.html?hp


Keith

What did you get from that article?

Do you think it was an attempt by the NY Times to paint Governor Sarah Palin and Alaskans as small town? Or, is it an attempt to paint her as a right wing ideological book burner that took small town America and destroyed it with big box stores.

Do you honestly think the NY Times will give any republican candidate a fair shake?

I look forward to your unbiased opinion.

Joe Miano


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't know which I'm more excited about: watching the liberals squirm as they try to counter the McCain-Palin ticket, or what she and John McCain can accomplish TOGETHER for this country.

Guilty pleasures regards, ;-)

kg


----------



## txbadger (Jan 29, 2008)

It's really very basic to me, someone who's actually done something (Palin) vs empty promises. Someone (Obama) who promises change but chooses a Washington Insider to continue draining our pocketbooks giving more to the 50% of the people paying 10% of the income taxes. Change indeed is all we'll have in our pockets.

As one listens to the promises don't forget whom actually can fuilfill them ... the Congress makes the Laws NOT the President.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

*As one listens to the promises don't forget whom actually can fuilfill them ... the Congress makes the Laws NOT the President.*

*I have been quiet for a while....Get rid of all INCUMBENT congress and start over. It is my belief that all ,,,,I repeat all of them have their hands in the lobbyist cookie jars......could that be why they have the LOWEST rating of any congress in history. It would be nice if the news talking heads would just report the news instead of giving US what we need to believe...we can make up our own minds without their help.*


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

subroc said:


> Should Barrack Obama's time in the United States Senate be considered experience? Vitually the entire time he has held the position, he has been running for president. Does running for president count as experience to be president?


Wait for the commercial where BHO states that he has “executive” experience………….


Running his presidential campaign! Seriously, he said that.. 
That is the guy I want getting that 3am call.......


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

Anybody hear of Harry Truman-a Vp in the woods who came out and did a fine job when called upon-and she is a better shot than Dick Chenny
John


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think probably someone weighed in already on this particular issue. But I'll quote two things to illustrate a fundamental difference between the two:

Ahem:

"If my daughter makes a mistake, I don't want her punished with a baby."

"Our beautiful daughter Bristol came to us with news that as parents we knew would make her grow up faster than we had ever planned. We're proud of Bristol's decision to have her baby and even prouder to become grandparents. As Bristol faces the responsibilities of adulthood, she knows she has our unconditional love and support.”

Can anyone identify the persons from which these quotes come from? I bet most people wouldn’t be able to tell… (sorry, sometimes the skill of sarcasm escapes me).


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

The NY Times, Washington Compost and Atlanta Urinal & Constipation are and have been in the tank along with PMSNBC and much of the rest of the left wing media for the dims since day one. I don't even think that their sports dept get all the scores right nevermind the hard news.


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

TR was a Trust buster and also said "English" should be the U.S.s language officially-he got a LOT of heat for having a black man to dinner at the Whitehouse-now that was way ahead of his time. Oh ya the machine politicians feared him.
They are are flawed just like me and you.
John


----------

